# Help!!! Fish sinking and dying!!!



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know what is going on, I have a community, and last week one of my Bettas died, and today I just witnessed one of my guppies died. I don't know what is going on, I need to figure this out before I lose more. 
I had two female bettas, they were seperated in the tank, Betta that died, didn't look like anything had harmed her. My guppy, I went to go feed them, and I saw it swim sideways and sink to the bottom, not doing much movement, I put it in his own tank to see if it would help..it didn't.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 37 Gallons
What temperature is your tank? 79 F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates do you have? 6 Otocinclus, 5 Glass Cats, (now) 1 Female Betta), (now) 1 green cobra guppy, 1 Lyretail Molly.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? New Life Spectrum, Omega One Pellets and Flakes, there is also Zucchini in there.
How often do you feed your fish? 4 days 2 times a day, 3 days 1 time a day. 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 40%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime. and Flourish (Regular flourish)

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:0ppm
Nitrite:0ppm
Nitrate: Between 0ppm and 5ppm (I'd say 3ppm)
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your fishs' appearance changed? No.
How has your fishs' behavior changed? No.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? No real symptoms, just death.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No.
How old is your fish (approximately)? Betta and Guppy that died along with Glass Cats, second Betta and Molly bought in May 2016, Otos bought Spring and Fall 2015.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The Guppy might be stressed at that high of a temperature. 

And, I hate to say it, sometimes Betta just die -- especially petstore Betta. Sometimes they can live a long 3-year life; sometimes mere months.

Your feeding and water care sound adequate. If the Otos and Cats are happy, your water is fine. Keep a close eye on your water and your fish. Let us know if you continue to have problems.

(For a faster response, you may want to post this question on the Bettafish side of the forum in the _Diseases and Emergencies_ section.)


----------



## Swamp man (Jan 13, 2016)

I experienced something like this 2 months ago. One day my fish were swimming around, temp was 79f Tank cycled for a year, Water parameters good. Next day every single fish in the tank died. Found out my heater malfunctioned. I have Bristal Nose Pleco babies and sharp guppy babies in the tank. Lost them all. People who are not fish keepers do not know how it feels to lose fish. You feel very bad. You and You alone are responsible for their well being. Than something happens that is out of your control. But pick yourself up and start over. That's life.


----------



## AquaKay333 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your fish.


----------

